# D&D and Dexter's Lab



## Anavel Gato (Aug 23, 2003)

A while ago, I saw on CN a short or beginning of Dexter's Lab where he and his friends were playing D&D.  Dexter was the DM and had some great lines about him being all powerful and that he had created this world...
Does anyone know the name of this episode or if you can get it on DVD or download...


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 23, 2003)

Try this link.  The D&D Dexter Cartoon


----------



## RolandOfGilead (Aug 23, 2003)

*D&D D*

I watched this episode when it came out with my wife. about 2 minutes into it, she realized what was going on, and began attacking me. Punches to the shoulder, ribs, and ripping off my ears.  She accused our generation of stealing her cartoons. (sigh).
hehe. THEN she saw that power puff girl cartoon with the disco ball where the girls become luke destroying the death star.  ... I had to run that time.Genedy Tartikov is apparently 30, a gamer, star wars fan, comic book reader. 

Her only saving grace was that they had a whole beatles episode on powerpuff girls.


----------



## Anavel Gato (Aug 23, 2003)

Nightfall you rock...thanks.

RolandOfGilead, I think you need to watch what you watch with your wife...ow....


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 23, 2003)

That or just find other hobbies.   

Ana,

Glad I could help.


----------



## Klaatu B. Nikto (Aug 24, 2003)

There's also the PPG episode where the girls have a makeover into new superheroes: Blossom becomes Liberty Belle (Wonder Woman), Buttercup becomes Mange (Spawn) and Bubbles becomes Harmony Bunny (kid's manga). There was another where they wanted to join Major Glory and the Justice Friends.

There was also the Dexter episode where he goes to Japan as an exchange student and accidently releases a giant monster. Gueststarred Monkey and the Justice Friends but the entire Dexter Family stopped it by going Power Rangers/Voltron on it.


----------



## LoneWolf23 (Aug 24, 2003)

Klaatu B. Nikto said:
			
		

> *There's also the PPG episode where the girls have a makeover into new superheroes: Blossom becomes Liberty Belle (Wonder Woman), Buttercup becomes Mange (Spawn) and Bubbles becomes Harmony Bunny (kid's manga). There was another where they wanted to join Major Glory and the Justice Friends.*




It wasn't the Justice Friends, it was AWSM, the Assembly of World Super-Men, with emphasis on the Men routine, as that club was strictly "Men Only".  Major Glory and ValHalen were the only real Justice Friends in the group, which is probably a seperate organisation.   And just as well, since Kronk probably would've insisted on letting the girls join in, since they're nice.  

Really, the whole episode was just a good excuse for risque manliness jokes...


----------

